

Show HN: Spin-docker – a lightweight RESTful docker PaaS - torkalork
http://andrewtorkbaker.com/what-makes-a-good-side-project

======
mhoad
I'd love to see the code you have running
[http://beta.dbconservatory.com/](http://beta.dbconservatory.com/) for your
database training class. I was thinking of creating something similar myself
and was in the process of running into several of the same issues you did
already.

------
jordo37
Awesome job! It's exciting to see the proliferation of alternatives that
docker makes possible.

------
serverascode
Interesting, will try it out for sure.

